# Mice in my camper



## Fladad (May 2, 2016)

Went to camp this past weekend.  I haven't been back since mid February.  I walked in and discovered that mice moved in.  I had droppings everywhere. While I was unloading I saw 2 running around.  I put some glue pads out and I'm going back this weekend to check if I caught any.  
What other bait can I use that will get them to leave the camper?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 3, 2016)

Contrac Bait-available at Do It Yourself Pest Control Stores works very well.  It comes in paraffin type blocks, small bags, etc...Put bait inside the camper, you can put the inside ones on a paper plate and put a glue board on the plate too,  and get a couple rodent stations and put around the outside-under the camper-secure them to a stepping stone-if you don't-possums, coons, squirrels, etc...will drag them off.  Load the station up-check it each time you visit the camper-open carefully-snakes and brown recluse spiders like to hang out in these---most importantly::

Open up all the doors, oven, etc...and seal any opening with "Great Stuff".  If you can see daylight through a hole or crack-seal it-most especially look where the wires come in, plumbing lines, drain lines, gas line to the stove and oven,  etc.....Most important to seal the potential entry points !!!

Additionally-put out quite a few snap traps-they don't need to be baited-Glue Boards of course and plenty of them-and get the ones primarily used for rats-mice can chew off a leg and get off those designed for mice.  They struggle to get off a rat board-!


----------



## Fladad (May 3, 2016)

Dawg, 
 I'm heading back on Friday to seal the camper up and put out some more traps.
Thanks for the advise


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 4, 2016)

Fladad said:


> Dawg,
> I'm heading back on Friday to seal the camper up and put out some more traps.
> Thanks for the advise



Good Luck !


----------



## Milkman (May 4, 2016)

Being sure no food crumbs or other food sources are available is another deterrent.  Tupperware snap top containers are a good way to keep mice and insects out of your supplies.

I have heard of a fellow allowing a black snake to hang out in his camper to discourage mice.  Not me, I think I prefer mice to snakes


----------



## 280bst (May 5, 2016)

I put Camphor Balls underneath and around mine ONE or TWO inside No more then that inside. I use they box outside never had a rodent of any kind no snakes. Only thing I've had come in is Lady Bugs hope this might have helped Good Luck


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

Glue pads are the way to go. If you use poison and they don't leave the camper...stinky!


----------



## adavis (May 31, 2016)

I had them too. Cleaned the camper from top to bottom. Old timer told me to soak cotton balls in peppermint oil and scatter them about. Also placed about 100 fabric softener sheets everywhere in the camper. It worked. Haven't seen any evidence of the little critters since.


----------



## fireman32 (May 31, 2016)

Contrac all weather blocks work!!  The mouse can and will die inside and smell horrible.


----------



## imkevdog (Jun 1, 2016)

only put traps out when you are there ,if you catch them it will stink bad ,I left one out for only a week came back and oh my. I put them out while I'm there  now


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 1, 2016)

Catch and put a couple rat snakes in there


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't leave traps inside while you are not there...  

White lime works too. If you pull your camper out of its spot, cover the ground in lime, then put camper back, you will not have mice for a while. But...  The lime will eventually harden, 3 or so months and it is no good at that point.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 2, 2016)

adavis said:


> Old timer told me to soak cotton balls in peppermint oil and scatter them about.
> 
> This works


----------



## specialk (Jun 3, 2016)

I've used d-con rat poison like forever.....in my house, camper, shop, and cabin.....never have I had a dead mouse/rat ''stink''....the poison dries them up from the inside out.....I try and keep some out all the time.......


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2016)

specialk said:


> I've used d-con rat poison like forever.....in my house, camper, shop, and cabin.....never have I had a dead mouse/rat ''stink''....the poison dries them up from the inside out.....I try and keep some out all the time.......



You have been lucky my friend..... I had one to die under the kitchen cabinet between the house floor and the cabinet bottom.   It was a chore to find that booger.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 3, 2016)

Check your wires good.  I had to have mine rewired cause they chewed some and made a next in the wall.


----------



## specialk (Jun 3, 2016)

Milkman said:


> You have been lucky my friend..... I had one to die under the kitchen cabinet between the house floor and the cabinet bottom.   It was a chore to find that booger.



I guess so MM, I keep poison out(try) year round....I find dried up mice every now and then under the house or in our drop ceiling in the basement.....


----------

